# Power supply switch



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

I have a question ,I installed a drag strip above my road coarse.
What switch do i need to install to use same power supply? Is it the same as the SATP single action two pole? From Radio Shack
Thanks SJJ


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Sidejobjon If I understand you correctly you want to use the same supply on 2 tracks & just flip the switch, if so you need a DPDT, Double pole double throw, one with an off position in the middle would be nice. Get something rated over the amps of your power supply. For hooking it up the Power Supply lines go to the middle, then the track to each end, keep positive with positive on the same side on the switch.

Boosted


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

Thank you
That was quick
SJJ


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Your welcome, post some pics of the drag strip, I am trying to figure out where I can add a drag strip and a 4 lane figure 8

Boosted


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

Boosted,
I hung it above the 18 X 5 Max track/with 3/8 treaded rod.There was no were else to put it. I have 24 ft wall to wall its enough shut down for TJETS
SJJ


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Very nice, my 16 x 4 routed track folds up on the wall, and I want to do something like yours for the drag strip, then I want the figure 8 on the bottom of the routed track, maybe on a hollow core door on sliders, still working on that.

I figure a good routed track, drag strip & fairgrounds figure 8 should cover my racing needs. Ha ha. 

Boosted


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

SJJ, Very Nice!!! :thumbsup:


----------

